# Two specific Search Bugs in V 4.0.0



## LampLight (Jun 22, 2007)

The feature that auto-completes a user name does not work, at least not in the (true) advanced search mode, i.e., the one with the option to show results as threads or posts
The option to show results as posts now returns a link to the first post of the thread regardless of where the post is within the thread. This is close to useless when searching for the actual posts made for a specified user. The post might be on page 6 of a 10 page thread.
Harri/Staff: let me know if screen shots would be helpful.

PS I hope this is not repetitive, but I did spend about 15 minutes searching and did not see these two particular bugs.


----------



## Spooner (Jun 14, 2007)

I have also missed being able to do a search that shows individual posts in the results. I used that feature quite a bit in the older forum version and would love to be able to use it again in this version if it's possible.


----------



## SactoPete (Jan 23, 2004)

Same thing here - I find the search function now pretty much useless. If I want to find, for example, recordings that people have done of a particular tune in one of the "post your own" threads, the search just provides me with the thread. The thread might have 100 pages in it... This is probably the single most frustrating thing in the new 4.0 forum.


----------



## Spooner (Jun 14, 2007)

Is there any kind of patch or fix to this issue, or is it inherent in the new format and we just need to learn to live with it?


----------

